# 10 year old golden won't eat



## Jennifer1

I would take him in soon for an x-ray.


----------



## ang.suds

Hi Gary, 
These things can be so frightening. I agree, take him in for an x-ray asap and keep us posted. This forum is money for helping get through challenging and fun times with our beloved golden souls.


----------



## gary3241

Hi, thanks for the quick replies, I just called the vet and told him my concerns, but he said it may take a couple of days for the medication to work and that he thought we should give it a chance to help before we do the xray. I made the appointment for the xray for tomorrow anyway, as I cannot just sit here and watch him and not do anything. Again, thanks for your help and I will keep you posted.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. Welcome to the forum, and please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Welcome to the Forum.

It is so worrisome when things like this happen to our fur-kids. You may be dealing with more than one condition. The lethargy could be caused by something like hypothyroidism, which is very common in Goldens, though it tends to make dogs gain weight instead of losing it. Certainly a bacterial infection could make a dog not want to eat. And some meds also suppress appetite. Injections of vitamin B-12 can sometimes stimulate appetite and help with energy. Some of us even think it should be given to all older dogs.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519

*Gary*



gary3241 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I have a 10 year old golden named Buddy who is worrying me greatly. He has been very lethargic over the last month or so but I thought that was primarily due to age. Now in the last 5 days he has not eaten very much and I have to hand feed him chicken to even get him to eat a little. I took him to the vet two days ago and he did some blood work and he called back and said Buddy had a bacterial infection. He put him on some medication and told me to check back with him in a few days if he didn't get any better and he would then do an xray. I don't know exactly what the purpose of the xray would be but my guess is to check for any masses or obstructions. Buddy has lost 10 pounds in about 2 months. He has now been on the medication for two days and he is not getting worse but he is not getting better either. He seems to eat less each day. He is drinking plenty of water, and he is urinating normally. I am very concerned that this is something very bad but I don't know what to do at this point. Do I get a second opinion, give it a few more days, etc. Can he survive on a small amount of food as long as he is drinking? I am very concerned.


Praying for Buddy. Glad you are getting the xray done tomorrow. Do you think Buddy is in pain?


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm glad you are taking him in. Let us know what the x-rays show. Hopefully your vet is correct and the antibiotics just need more time, but I would feel better with the x-rays.


----------



## tikiandme

I hope Buddy feels better soon. Let us know how things go tomorrow.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm sorry to read about Buddy. Hopefully the x-ray will help give you some answers. It's such a worry when they won't eat and they're not acting like they normally do.


----------



## gary3241

So took Buddy to vet for xray. Vet said he didn't see anything that wrong. He did a rectal exam and again, no problems, Finally took Buddy's temp and it was normal. He gave him a antibiotic injection and a anti vomit one also. No answers though for why he has stopped eating other than it is probably due to the infection. His white count was very high which is why he is on the antibiotics. I am to go back on Monday if things don't improve. Gonna be a long couple of days if he doesn't get better. I spend my day watching him to see if he is ok, trying to coax him to eat. I take him for short walks out to the front of my yard to encourage him to urinate. He is still drinking plenty of water. Still very worried about what it could be and hoping for the best. Will post back with updates. Thanks for all the concern.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Thank you for the update about Buddy. I'm glad they didn't find anything on the x-ray. Hopefully his eating issue is just related to the infection and the antibiotics will help make him feel better. Please continue to update us about Buddy.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Sending Buddy healing prayers and hope that he gets better soon.


----------



## murphy1

Hoping all will be well with your boy


----------



## gary3241

A very sad update. I took Buddy back to the vet yesterday as he still would not eat and he was getting more and more lethargic. He would barely get up a couple times a day and seemed to be rapidly deteriorating. The vet examined Buddy again and listened to our concerns and offered a few options, such as exploratory surgery, but with a 10 year old dog, I just wasn't willing to put him through that, especially when it seemed that the only result of the surgery would be that we would know for sure that Buddy had cancer. The vet thought all signs pointed to a fast moving cancer, most likely of the stomach. He laid out all the options, but said the decision was ours. My wife and I made one of the hardest decisions or our lives and decided to have Buddy put to sleep. We just didn't see any reason to put him through additional pain and surgery and being stuck and probed by doctors when it didn't look like it would result in more quality time for him. We held Buddy as they administered the drug and he died peacefully. Now our hearts our broken and feel as if they will never mend. We have had 5 different Goldens and Buddy was by far the best, most sweetest dog we have ever had. He gave us daily joy and love and was my very best friend and companion. We will miss you Buddy and will never forget you. Sweet dreams. Thanks to all for your comments, my wife and I appreciate them all.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry for your loss. 10 is still so young.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I am so sorry. I lost a golden at 9 in a similar situation, although we let him go on too long and he passed at home on his own. Bless you for giving Buddy the ultimate gift.. Run free at the Bridge, Buddy!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Just lost our 10-year-old boy and know too well how much it hurts. 

You have our deepest sympathies from all of the two-legged and four-legged here.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so sorry. That is a very sad decision to face, but I know you did exactly the right, though difficult, thing for your guy.


----------



## GinnyinPA

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always a hard decision to make, but you really didn't have a choice. Sending hugs to you and your wife. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved member of the family.


----------



## nolefan

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beloved boy. My heart breaks for you and Buddy. Your experience is almost identical to mine with my first Golden, Baxter, who was also 10 years old. I'm so very sorry for your loss, so very sorry. It hurts so much.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## murphy1

Thank you for being so kind to Buddy. You allowed him to pass peacefully in the arms of those that loved him and he loved. He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so sorry to read about Buddy. Extremely heartbreaking.


----------



## pedi

gary3241 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I have a 10 year old golden named Buddy who is worrying me greatly. He has been very lethargic over the last month or so but I thought that was primarily due to age. In the last 5 days he has not eaten very much and I have to hand feed him chicken even to get him to eat a little. I took him to the vet two days ago and he did some blood work and called back and said Buddy had a bacterial infection. He put him on some medication and told me to check back with him in a few days if he didn't get any better and he would then do an xray. I don't know exactly what the purpose of the xray would be but my guess is to check for any masses or obstructions. Buddy has lost 10 pounds in about 2 months. He has now been on the medication for two days and he is not getting worse but he is not getting better either. He seems to eat less each day. He is drinking plenty of water, and he is urinating normally. I am very concerned that this is something very bad but I don't know what to do. Do I get a second opinion, give it a few more days, etc. Can he survive on a small amount of food as long as he is drinking? I am very concerned.


Hi, I have a 10-year-old golden who has the same symptoms. We have had an x-ray and blood, and he still isn't eating. He is drinking water and seems to be getting better in small doses. 

Can you suggest anything further? 

thank you


----------

